# Scared



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I've just been to my first appointment with a psychiatrist, and I feel like shit.
I'm so disappointed. She asked me a bunch of questions, and then said it possibly was my personality that made me like this, and suggested I'd take medication.

How can she just offer me meds after ten minutes? I'm scared, and I'm sad, I feel grief for what I feel like I've lost, and she want's me to go on SSRI's!

I'd really love for someone, sometime, to just ask me how I feel.

She also told me we'd work on how to live with dp, and you all know what that sounds like.
I said to her that wasn't an option, I'm going to get out of it, who can live like this forever?

So, she sent me home with a couple of forms to fill out. I only caught a glimpse of one of the questions, and it was " I THINK NUCLEAR WAR IS A GOOD IDEA right[ ] wrong [ ]
If I'm not crazy already, Norwegian healthcare will surely make it happen.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

york said:


> So, she sent me home with a couple of forms to fill out. I only caught a glimpse of one of the questions, and it was " I THINK NUCLEAR WAR IS A GOOD IDEA right[ ] wrong [ ]
> If I'm not crazy already, Norwegian healthcare will surely make it happen.


Sorry to hear it didn't go well. 
Nuclear war is not as good an idea as *Nucular* war


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

yeh I think a lot of psychs either find it difficult to diagnose or a just poor at the job. I was given a questionare by my Psych this week called a DES questionnaire. Had some pretty crazy things on it like, "I find myself dressed in clothes that dont belong to me". lol

DOnt worry, we will get better in the end, just make your doctor aware to the extenet to which you are suffering.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

pancake said:


> Sorry to hear it didn't go well.
> Nuclear war is not as good an idea as *Nucular* war


AND THEY CAN'T SPELL!!! Bloody psychiatrists....

I'm getting bored with the questions that is trying to label me as having/being 1) schizophrenic 1b) schizophrenic w/paranoid delusions 2) Dissociative Identity Disorder 3) Bipolar 4) Depression 6) Anxiety

I'm not trying to say anything bad about the tests, I know you can have DID and not be aware, schizophrenia I really don't know that much about but I'm guessing SOMEONE knows you have it before you see a shrink.

If you've been glued to your computer for a year, and you get 10 e-mails a week from Amazon "suggesting" books about dissociation and trauma, you kind of k n o w what the symptoms are and you want to move on. I certainly isn't going to tell them about mood-swings, as they'll be labeling me as bi-polar and trying to force feed me drugs. God knows where I'll end up if I say _war_ sounds swell. 
I'm scared my kids will be taking away from me, at the same time I really need help, it feels like a very slippery slope.

I also get the feeling they dismiss you as difficult if you turn down medication, which I hate. It's like they say you can blame yourself if you don't want to become an addict, or you are scared of side-effects (which I am!!). I see shrinks on t.v who seems nice, and like they actually talk to people, is that just fiction?

Blah. I'll go back and continue my homework.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

psychiatry is a joke. plain and simple. That's all they ever do is tell you to take meds after 2 minutes of 'knowing' you. Usually whatever med they recommend will be the same one that's branded on their pens, and paper weights, and memo headers. Its just a fucking business and they are not out to help anybody. They are out to make money by sucking on big pharmacies cock n' balls. I hope that somebody doing actual good research on dp comes up with something because I'm sick of dealing with these overly educated, yet under trained "doctors". York I truly feel your pain because this condition and the people you are forced to deal with because of it truly, truly, blow.


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow, you guys really seem to have had terrible experiences with psychiatrists! I've got nothing but good things to say about those I've been to see in the past.. They always seem very accomodating, open and friendly. The only time my Psychiatrist prescribed me any meds, I was actually truly greatful as my General Practioner is far too quick to push the AD's on just about any "mental problem". Unfortunately that is the curse of living in the UK it seems. Regardless of whether we have a sore toe, an itchy rash in our delicate areas, or a complete mental collapse, we have to go through our GP before we can achieve any kind of help. But thats the trouble.. They're a "General" Practioner, and therefore do not specialise in the appropriate areas for most cases.

I guess I cant complain though as we do get our healthcare, as a whole, for "free" (after tax ;]). The US may be more direct with their healthcare, sending you straight to the appropriate departments, but you have to pay a steady premium for such benefits.

Anyhoo, enough rambling from me lol. I just found it strange that so many of you guys were so negative about your psych docs. I'm sorely looking forward to meeting my new one next week :] Lets just hope he or she has SOME clue about dissociative disoders.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

york said:


> I've just been to my first appointment with a psychiatrist, and I feel like shit.
> I'm so disappointed. She asked me a bunch of questions, and then said it possibly was my personality that made me like this, and suggested I'd take medication.
> 
> How can she just offer me meds after ten minutes? I'm scared, and I'm sad, I feel grief for what I feel like I've lost, and she want's me to go on SSRI's!
> ...


Have you tried meds yet? For me i think taking medication is the only thing that keeps me going anymore... I know alot of people want to beat this naturally but we all need some kind of help in the end wether that be meds or supplements or something...Just a thought...


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I live in Norway. We too, have to go through our GP to get to a psychiatrist. I've seen four by now, three women, one guy. They all seemed very, if not cold, _distant_ somehow.

First time I got someone to go see, it was a CBT-therapist. She was really lovely, but in this country you only get 8 sessions tops (which you pay for, that sounded like they were free), so I sort of lost her.. Kind of puts a bit of stress on you, having eight weeks before you're out in the cold again.

Honestly, I feel to ill to have treatment right now, so I'm considering just saying fuck off and stay home. Or maybe just find someone outside of school medicine.
I'd rather not get better after being treated by nice understanding people, than not get better after having treatment from cold, robotic fucks.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

york said:


> I've just been to my first appointment with a psychiatrist, and I feel like shit.


If ya feel like shit, than the psychiatrist was shit. Keep looking into other ones when money is involved. You don't have to stick with someone that doesn't help. You should look into psychologists as well as they are more open to deeper discussion than psychiatrists.
Some people say the only difference between them is psychiatrists have faster sessions and prescribe meds.
I know how you feel, the times I tried a psychiatrist were awful as well, and we only talked for less than 10 mins barely tackling the problem before the meds were prescribed. I was pretty disappointed and tried some psychologists instead with a little better results. Still haven't had the luck to find a more comfortable psychologist in the area though that I could really bond with like a true friend or family member that lifts your spirits during those deep conversations.

that and I once had a psychologist that had tons more problems than me lol. Kind of reminded me of a movie I saw where a series of psychologists went to their own therapists one-after-another lmao. 3 in a row did this in a montage after being overwhelmed with their last patient. I wish I remembered the name, it was hilarious. They also did it in The Departed with a single therapist seeing her own therapist. This was just more complicated with a heirachy.


----------

